# Acne scars - permanent or fixable?



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 9, 2018)

I have taken Accutane for the past six months. I had severe acne that lead to severe scarring. I didn't pop the pimples at the end. Do you think these scars will fade and have my skin color eventually? Or do I definitely need a laser therapy?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 9, 2018)

Those aren't fading by themselves, tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 9, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Those aren't fading by themselves, tbh.


They are really red, but not VERY deep. Do you think a laser therapy session would fix the issue? I'll talk to my dermatologist tomorrow.


----------



## Wool (Dec 9, 2018)

you trying creams and moisturising. they help a LOT. not a cope.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 9, 2018)

Wool said:


> you trying creams and moisturising. they help a LOT. not a cope.


I moisturize twice a day. After my treatment, which will end in 12 months, I'll try oils. I don't want to try them too soon as it could lead to new break outs at this stage.


----------



## Wool (Dec 9, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> I moisturize twice a day. After my treatment, which will end in 12 months, I'll try oils. I don't want to try them too son as it could lead to new break outs at this stage.


dang. yeah id say try all the treatments you can pay for, so ye try laser if its advised by a dermatologist. Worth it in imo/


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 9, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Do you think a laser therapy session would fix the issue? I'll talk to my dermatologist tomorrow.


They look like boxcar scars, if im not wrong, might need something known as 'punch excision'.


----------



## badromance (Dec 9, 2018)

Ask your doctor,mine said that if i happen to have scars after accutane,he will prescribe something to clear them


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 9, 2018)

badromance said:


> Ask your doctor,mine said that if i happen to have scars after accutane,he will prescribe something to clear them


You don't even have visible scars from what I've seen


----------



## badromance (Dec 9, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> You don't even have visible scars from what I've seen


I have some acne on my body,maybe i'll get scarred after its gone


----------



## theropeking (Dec 9, 2018)

You will have to ask the master of this topic. @BeautifulBones


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 9, 2018)

laser would be a very simple solution


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 9, 2018)

badromance said:


> I have some acne on my body,maybe i'll get scarred after its gone


The acne on my back went away without Accutane actually. The scars on my back are very bad though, even after a year of healing. The scars in my face won't be that severe, at least I hope so.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks like some bad hyper pigmentation, mostly icepick scars and some rolling scars

As far as how to get rid of them 



Spoiler



*THE GAME IS TO BE SOLD, AND NOT TO BE TOLD*



Happy Looksmaxing


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 9, 2018)

You are going to need a lot of lasers and chemical peels. All else is cope with the severity shown in the pictures.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 11, 2018)

U should look into acne scar treatments either at home, (dermapen from Amazon or directly from a site) or look into getting treatment done at a dermatologist clinic(it us kinda expensive but worth it if it works)

I'm about to get a dermapen for my acne scars so I don't have much knowledge/experience tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 11, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> U should look into acne scar treatments either at home, (dermapen from Amazon or directly from a site) or look into getting treatment done at a dermatologist clinic(it us kinda expensive but worth it if it works)
> 
> I'm about to get a dermapen for my acne scars so I don't have much knowledge/experience tbh.


I'll go for a treatment done by a dermatologist. I won't cope with Amazon products that, and I'm convinced of that, will not work. 
I have to wait 2 years at minimum unfortunately. 
My Accutane treatment takes 12 more months and after that the skin needs to basically become normal again to get this treatment which will take another year.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Those aren't fading by themselves, tbh.


Dude start dermastamping asap. Seriously. See my skin thread for more details. And if u have the money get professional work done


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Dude start dermastamping asap. Seriously. See my skin thread for more details. And if u have the money get professional work done


Read the response above. If I did dermastamping or other shit WHILE being on Accutane I'd ruin my skin. Need to wait 2 years.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Read the response above. If I did dermastamping or other shit WHILE being on Accutane I'd ruin my skin. Need to wait 2 years.


If you're on accutane yeah don't do it. Accutane might clear up those scars a bit as well


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> If you're on accutane yeah don't do it. Accutane might clear up those scars a bit as well


Yeah, Accutane does help a lot, even with scarring, just by preventing new pimples to appear. 
My acne started on my forehead when I was around 13/14. This was also where the acne basically went away the first, too. After around 4 years, the scars look like this. I guess all my pimples will end up having this shade of pink.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Yeah, Accutane does help a lot, even with scarring, just by preventing new pimples to appear.
> My acne started on my forehead when I was around 13/14. This was also where the acne basically went away the first, too. After around 4 years, the scars look like this. I guess all my pimples will end up having this shade of pink.
> View attachment 7837


Yeah discoloration is annoying ik. I never had cystic acne level skin but my skin used to be pretty fucking bad in high school. It made me really sad and ruined my self esteem for 2 years ish


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah discoloration is annoying ik. I never had cystic acne level skin but my skin used to be pretty fucking bad in high school. It made me really sad and ruined my self esteem for 2 years ish


Never really had any self-esteem, even before I was plagued with severe acne, so luckily I did not have to go through such a personality change


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Never really had any self-esteem, even before I was plagued with severe acne, so luckily I did not have to go through such a personality change


Kek. Positivity is key


----------

